# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Aναγνώριση δαχτυλιδιού

## aris1972

καλησπερα μηπως μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησε με αυτο το δακτυλι 353 AU 15 B11 FOI H FO1

----------


## xarhs

φιλε αρη διαβασε πρωτα εδω........... εψαξα να σε βοηθησω αλλα καθοτι ασχετος δεν μπορω...!!!!
*
Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά*
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...BB%CE%B9%CE%AC

----------


## xXx

Ιταλικό πουλί είναι φίλε (FOI) γεννημένο το 2011 με αριθμό εκτροφέα 15 του κλαμπ AU και αύξων αριθμό πουλιού 353

----------


## aris1972

ευχαριστω βασιλη δηλαδη ειναι πουλι εμφανισης?

----------


## οδυσσέας

σιγουρα ειναι *Β11*? μηπως ειναι *Ε11*?

----------


## Καρολίνα

> σιγουρα ειναι *Β11*? μηπως ειναι *Ε11*?



απο ότι είδα από αλλού το B δηλώνει την διάμετρο του δαχτυλιδιού (και το 11 το έτος γέννησης = 2011 - όπως είπε κι ο xXx)

----------


## xarhs

παιδια μπορει να μου πει καποιος και εμενα τι σημαινουν αυτα τα νουμερα......

118 DKB 13 3232 10 30

τα μονα που μπορεσα να καταλαβω ειναι οτι ειναι απο γερμανια με ημερουμηνια γεννησης 2010

----------


## xXx

> σιγουρα ειναι *Β11*? μηπως ειναι *Ε11*?


Ε11 είναι όχι Β11 από όσο φαντάζομαι....δεν ξέρω τι καναρίνι μπορεί να ναι Άρη αν φοράει 2.9 πολλά μπορεί να είναι

----------


## xXx

> παιδια μπορει να μου πει καποιος και εμενα τι σημαινουν αυτα τα νουμερα......
> 
> 118 DKB 13 3232 10 30
> 
> τα μονα που μπορεσα να καταλαβω ειναι οτι ειναι απο γερμανια με ημερουμηνια γεννησης 2010



Χάρη διάβασε πιο καλά το δαχτυλίδι σου δεν νομίζω να το χεις διαβάσει καλά

----------


## xarhs

ακριβως αυτο γραφει που διαβασα βασιλη............ το διαβασα πολλες φορες γιατι οντως ειναι περιεργο

----------


## οδυσσέας

καναρινια με δαχτυλιδι 2.9 
ολα τα καναρινια χρωματος και τα παρακατω.
Fife Fancy, 
Gloster, 
Irish Fancy
Border, 
Bossu Belge,
Fiorino
Frise du Nord
Frise du Sud
Frise Suisse
Giboso Espanol
Harzer Roller
Munchener
Huppé Allemand
Scotch Fancy
Lizard
Timbrados
Waterslager Malinois
Gibber Italicus

----------


## οδυσσέας

μηπως οι ιταλοι εχουν αλλες διαμετρους στα δαχτυλιδια?
 :: 
εδω http://www.foi.it/images/pdf_anellini/canarini.pdf εχει καποιες ρατσες απο αυτες που εβαλα ποιο πανω με δαχτυλιδι *Β*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> παιδια μπορει να μου πει καποιος και εμενα τι σημαινουν αυτα τα νουμερα......
> 
> 118 DKB 13 3232 10 30
> 
> τα μονα που μπορεσα να καταλαβω ειναι οτι ειναι απο γερμανια με ημερουμηνια γεννησης 2010


Χαρη μια προσπαθεια απο εμενα. μετα απο μεταφραση
με αυτη την σειρα

DKB 13 32 32 10 30 118


1.γερμανικα καναρίνια
2. National Association Number
3. club number συλλογος
4. breeders number εκτροφεας
5. χρονολογία
6 Μέγεθος των δαχτυλιδιών
7 continuous ring number of the breeder. αριθμος πουλιου

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω πολυ κωστα........!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

τελικα οντως τα γερμανικα δαχτυλιδια εχουν πολλους αριθμους. :wink:

----------


## xarhs

μολις ειδα τοσους αριθμους το κοιταζα συνεχεια μην εκανα λαθος........ μετα μου λεει ο βασιλης και παλι το ξανα κοιταξα......!!!!!!

το οτι ειναι γερμανικο το καναρινι κωστα παει να πει κατι???

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι οτι εχει γεννηθει στην γερμανια  :: 


εξαρτατε απο ποιον εκτροφεα ειναι και τι εκτροφη κανει.

----------


## xarhs

το ρωταω γιατι εγω αυτο το καναρινι δεν θα το κρατησω.....(να πω οτι εχει και ενα καλο)χαχαχαχ...........  τωρα εξηγειται που εχει τοσο ''κρυο'' χαρακτηρα....... εμοιασε στο αφεντικο του... αχαχαχ..

----------

